# Question about Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol bike.



## pedal_junky (May 1, 2014)

What is the significance/history of the Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol bike? I know about the  dept store badged bikes, where did the idea for these come from?


----------



## pedal_junky (May 1, 2014)

So this is a very rare mystery bike?  Come on Cabers, lil help here.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 2, 2014)

Same deal as with the hardware store bikes. The tire companies sold bikes in their stores as well. Think about it, dad comes in to buy new tires for the family sedan and junior falls in love with that cool bike in the showroom. 

They all did it. Goodyear, Firestone, Western Auto to name just a few.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 2, 2014)

MrColumbia said:


> Same deal as with the hardware store bikes. The tire companies sold bikes in their stores as well. Think about it, dad comes in to buy new tires for the family sedan and junior falls in love with that cool bike in the showroom.
> 
> They all did it. Goodyear, Firestone, Western Auto to name just a few.




Thanks Mr. Columbia. Guess I was over thinking it. Highway Patrol cross promoting Goodyear tires.?  The serial numbers on this particular bike look like they weren't stamped, but poorly engraved. I've attached a pic if you could take  guess. (Pic upside down) Also couldn't find the badge type that matched on your site. What years were these bikes produced?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2014)

Isn't it Hi-Way and not Highway?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2014)




----------



## pedal_junky (May 2, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


>




Yep. I'm a rookie. Thank you.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2014)

pedal_junky said:


> Yep. I'm a rookie. Thank you.




To be honest, I wondered the same thing about those badges. Got more pics of your bike?


----------



## pedal_junky (May 3, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> To be honest, I wondered the same thing about those badges. Got more pics of your bike?




Here it is when I picked it up. Rear tire had been replaced. Wing Foot up front. Got rid of the basket and started cleaning. Thought the seat was out of place till I started seeing blue paint under the rust. Looks to be complete, but the Skyhawk guard is the question mark. It has the same paint as the fork tube but can't find any history with Columbia/Skyhawk. I did send an email to Mr. Columbia. Not really into postwar/middleweights,  but thought  it was interesting and they finally got real on the price.







Another thing is the plastic inserts for the fender screws. When did they start with those? 



Got the pieces cleaned up a little,  rack straightened, and worked on the  Delta Wasp a bit.



Anybody have an idea on the year?


----------



## pedal_junky (May 3, 2014)

And be careful searching "Columbia Skyhawk". I accidentally entered Columbian Skyhawk and apparently it is a sex position.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 11, 2014)

MrColumbia said:


> Same deal as with the hardware store bikes. The tire companies sold bikes in their stores as well. Think about it, dad comes in to buy new tires for the family sedan and junior falls in love with that cool bike in the showroom.
> 
> They all did it. Goodyear, Firestone, Western Auto to name just a few.




Thanks Ken for answering so many questions and for the catalog scans as well. Here is the bike as of now. Looking for a tank to complete it.


----------

